# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  New to cycles

## vote for pedro

I have never done anything like this before and am researching as much as I can beore I do my first cycle. I'm 5'7" at about 190. Not sure on body fat but if I were to guess it would be around 13 or 14%. Anyway, I was recommended to do Tren Enanthate for my first cycle. Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn about this stuff and how to do it and all that? I tried the search and the only thing that came up was Tren Acetate. Any help will be appreciated. Also, I was reading on these forums that it's most recommended to start with test for a first cycle. Is there harm done by not starting the right cycle as the first one?

----------


## taiboxa

tren enanthate is basically same as tren Acetate.. exact same hormone.. its just enanthate is in your system for bout 2weeks while the acetate ester is only in your system for 3days.. 

tren isnt ideal.. its got a boatload of wicked sides.. 
like most say: start w/ testosterone enanthate ... you will be alot happier and FEEL alot better.

----------


## Big

How old are you?

----------


## PEWN

how are you a monitor ?

----------


## taiboxa

how is he not? are you...JEALOUS?!

----------


## goose

> how are you a monitor ?


 
He gave a PM reach around.

----------


## PEWN

just confused....

----------


## PEWN

> He gave a PM reach around.




so where my monitor status then.....lol..

----------


## taiboxa

FUXIN PWN just pm'd me a gaddam raech around ><

----------


## goose

> FUXIN PWN just pm'd me a gaddam raech around ><


I knew you were gay :What?:

----------


## PEWN

:Wink/Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

> I knew you were gay


IT was an accident, i swear!

----------


## PEWN

so im a accident now.... jesus.... im going to kill myself..

----------


## goose

Got this today tai.Taste damm good.Like your beefy jerky but better

http://www.biltongdirect.co.uk/produ...category_id=78

----------


## taiboxa

looks damn good.. but i dont have any EUROS  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

> so im a accident now.... jesus.... im going to kill myself..


well atleast try to be creative when u do, do it.

----------


## Atomini

So, uh... wasn't this thread about Tren ?

----------


## goose

> looks damn good.. but i dont have any EUROS


 
It tastes so good,its inane.


Huge protein.

send me your details again.Will send sample,if you want.

----------


## 3bd

> So, uh... wasn't this thread about Tren?


And how'd it end up in the educational threads?

----------


## vote for pedro

> tren enanthate is basically same as tren Acetate.. exact same hormone.. its just enanthate is in your system for bout 2weeks while the acetate ester is only in your system for 3days.. 
> 
> tren isnt ideal.. its got a boatload of wicked sides.. 
> like most say: start w/ testosterone enanthate... you will be alot happier and FEEL alot better.


 
Hey I appreciate this advice. The very next post I looked at after posting this one said the exact same thing so I'm gonna look into Test enanthate.

----------


## vote for pedro

> How old are you?


 
I'm 31 years old

----------


## vote for pedro

> how are you a monitor ?


Ok I get this question a lot so to clear up any confusion... I work for the guy who pays for this site and he asked me to help out on the forums for a little while. So as I help out I'm also trying to learn as much as I can about everything there is to know on here. Feel free to cotact me if there is anything I can help out with.

----------


## PEWN

10-4 thanks for clearing it ... ask away we are more than willing to help...

----------


## vote for pedro

Ok so I think I have a basic idea of how I'm going to start. I dropped the idea of tren enanthate because I think it's too much for my body to deal with right off the bat. So I'm going to start with this:

20mgs/day of dianobol - 4 week cycle 
400mgs/wk Testosterone Enanthate - 12 week cycle 

I also had a suggestion of nolvadex 10 mgs /day but is that a necessity right off the bat or should I wait until I need it?

----------


## taiboxa

no need to waste nolva if u dont need it

----------


## Big

> Ok so I think I have a basic idea of how I'm going to start. I dropped the idea of tren enanthate because I think it's too much for my body to deal with right off the bat. So I'm going to start with this:
> 
> 20mgs/day of dianobol - 4 week cycle 
> 400mgs/wk Testosterone Enanthate - 12 week cycle 
> 
> I also had a suggestion of nolvadex 10 mgs /day but is that a necessity right off the bat or should I wait until I need it?


personally I usually recommend test e only for a first cycle, but that is a relatively low dosage for dbol so you should be fine. Even if you don't post them, you should take some before and after pics just so you can look back on your transformation.

----------


## vote for pedro

Yeah I agree with both of ya'll. Before and after pics will be taken and I'll just get the novadex just in case I need it. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## Merc..

> Yeah I agree with both of ya'll. Before and after pics will be taken and I'll just get the novadex just in case I need it. Thanks for the advice.


Also just for so you know in the future..

nolva increases PgR in breast tissue so it can increase your chances of getting gyno when using tren ...

I would also bump the dbol dose up a bit !!!

I agree I would just keep the nolva on hand and start it if you get gyno symptoms..

Please keep us posted on your cycle results..


Merc.

----------

